# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Most effective and most useless induction methods

## nakah

In my quest for lucidity and having tried most known methods out there I came to the conclusion that the waking state reality checks being the most useless and the WBTB the most useful....Feedback please :smiley:

----------


## MarkieP52

I think it just depends on the person mostly.  I would say waking state reality checks have carried over into my dreams while wake back to bed just leaves me wide awake and not able to fall back to sleep.

----------


## Trickster

Are you dreaming now?

Hey there MarkieP52
There are various induction methods included here in the tutorial sections.

Some methods may require some persistence to work, and for other induction methods, effort by a person to put it to practice.

Not all the mentioned induction methods will work for everyone, but no worries - just stick with what works for you.

----------


## imj

Reality checks is after you question the dream reality but the method is not the reality check, it's creating the condition to question the dream reality and that ain't easy...it's not useless, it's difficult but if a dreamsign can be induced to successfully trigger the reality check then it's not that difficult or useless.. :smiley: . All of my LDs in the past were by dreamsign close to 50 in the past 4 years not alot, it's a matter of using a dreamsign that would directly and factually imply checking reality if it's a dream like seeing dead people or lights that you know worked no longer work....somekind of sudden inconsistencies that together with constant awareness of the default from real life where the dreamer instinctively responds to it and becomes lucid. The whole process is pretty swift....switch on light because I need the bathroom and bulb does not light then seeing that there is no light I feel some fear and apprehension and I do a reality check and it shows I am dreaming and it's off to do my thing. Of course WBTB is also effective but it takes all methods to have LDs because I tend to mix up a brew of some the methods and end up either with an LD or a dream that I want...it's never just one method.. :tongue2: 

IMJ

----------


## Hukif

Eh, there is no worst and not best method. Also, there is only DILD and WILD lol
If you are getting DILDs from WBTB thogh, you are using them both for the same technique.
Anyway, for me DILD is better than WILD, but of course it is different for everyone.

----------


## Clairvoyance

Random chance is the most useful to me.

Anything else has been equally useless so far.

----------


## Arra

Since starting to try to LD again, I tried WBTB once and it worked, giving me my first intentional lucid dream in 5 years. When I used to LD, and now, reality checks seem to work really well for me. Getting excited about lucid dreaming, and thinking about it a lot, going on this forum, probably helps a lot too.

The WILD technique has never worked for me. Falling asleep and losing awareness seem to go necessarily together.

----------


## nakah

> Since starting to try to LD again, I tried WBTB once and it worked, giving me my first intentional lucid dream in 5 years. When I used to LD, and now, reality checks seem to work really well for me. Getting excited about lucid dreaming, and thinking about it a lot, going on this forum, probably helps a lot too.
> 
> The WILD technique has never worked for me. Falling asleep and losing awareness seem to go necessarily together.



First LD in 5 years!!! is so ridicilously wrong ! were you always trying to go lucid during that 5 years ?

----------


## Arra

> First LD in 5 years!!! is so ridicilously wrong ! were you always trying to go lucid during that 5 years ?



No, that would be horrible. 5 years ago, I tried and successfully lucid dreamed 2-3 times per night for about 2 months. I started trying again two weeks ago, and have had 2, but I sense I'm getting close to having them frequently again.

----------


## nakah

I see...so you were saying that RCs started to work for you better now ??  they didnt kinda work before ??

----------


## Arra

Reality checks worked really well before, and work well now. I didn't have a lucid dream in 5 years because I forgot about lucid dreaming, stopped keeping dream journal, and stopped doing RCs.

----------


## nakah

I am just  trying to understand why is it that they work on some people and not others like myself in doing so maybe i can incorporate the same methodology so i can get them working for me too.... 
Have you always done RCs on your dreamsigns whenever you encountered them in waking life or was it more like randoms whenever kinda of thing ?

----------


## Arra

I just remember to do them about every half hour. If I had dream signs that happened often in real life too, I'd try to use them, but I don't have any that I've noticed. When I'm intent on doing it, and excited about having a lucid dream, it's easy to remember to do RCs.

My reality checks consist of becoming aware of my surroundings, looking at objects around me and realizing that they're real, that this is my everyday life. This works for me, because in my dreams, I'm almost never in my house. I don't have to look at my hands, or look at a watch, or anything like that. As soon as I question whether I'm dreaming, if I'm in a dream, I realize it right away.

I also make a special effort to do RCs when something strange is happening.

----------


## nakah

Thanks for the great info , I will incorporate the surrounding awareness rcs into my waking state and see how i go  :smiley:

----------

